# Anybody Use Fluid Film?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Not sure if anyone out there has used FLUID FILM, but a friend introduced it to me for use on sickles, chains , and other parts, that I do not want to rust when I winterize my equipment. I found a nice gentleman and retired ag teacher with a booth at the Louisville Farm Show. He is located in Michigan and you have to call him to order, he does not have a web site yet. But, he has very good prices. The company is J&B Enterprises, and the gentleman is named John Jansen. If you are interested in the product, I recommend you give him a call at (517) 456-7113. Tell him HayTalk sent you.

If you have used it let me know what you thought...It worked very well for me, I will be getting more. Since he is a fellow farmer and former ag educator with a little side business, I thought I would give him another plug.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We use it on anything around dry or liquid fertilizer. Not sure how it compares to lets say JB Blaster for loosening stuck stuff but it is a really good anti corrosive.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I spray down stuff with it that's exposed to weather thats subject to rust. I like it on mower blades, mower decks, undercarriages, springs, sprockets, etc.
Good stuff. Smells kinda funky.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Jim, did you mention anything to the man about carrying his product on Bale Supply?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I usually buy it by the gallon and put it on anything left outside with a paint sprayer.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I've never tried it myself, but another forum I'm on has lots of members swearing by it. They say it's also great on electrical connections to seal them from corroding.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I spray down stuff with it that's exposed to weather thats subject to rust. I like it on mower blades, mower decks, undercarriages, springs, sprockets, etc.
> Good stuff. _Smells kinda funky._


That's the understatement of the year, just plain rank might be a better description.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Isnt it wool oil or something like that?


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

I buy PB Blaster by the case. I was exposed to Fluid Film at one of the local grain elevators, they use it on gravity wagon doors, now I buy Fluid Film by the case too.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Isnt it wool oil or something like that?


Yes. It is lanolin as a base. Works good as an open chain, cable, gear lube. Thinking about trying it as a trailer ball lube when the NLA Amsoil product is gone.


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

We use that stuff in the mine i work at after we make repairs. Seems good lasts for quite a while. I use it on chains and drive sprockets on gear boxes works good keeps thing free and moving. Jokingly we call is moose piss LOL (pass me the moose piss) ya never gets old


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

James, Glad you posted that. I used it a log time ago and loved it but my supplier stopped carrying it. Can you only buy it from him or are there any national stores stocking it? Good info. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Supposedly the John Deere dealer here is carrying it now.....might check with yours.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Wish it was. Not here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Wish it was. Not here.


How about any of these...

* Complete Facilities Supply Inc.*

9040 Jerry's Circle
Manassas, VA 20110 
*Tel:* (703) 392-9922








* Chesterfield Trading*

9501 Jefferson Davis Hwy
Richmond, VA 23237 
*Tel:* 804-786-7974








* CFE Richmond*

8010 White Bark Terrace
Richmond, VA 23237 
*Tel:* 804-271-7800








* Pence Briggs*

11901 Midlothian Turnpike
Midlothian, VA 23113 
*Tel:* 804-378-0244








* CNH - Louderback Imp Co Inc*

561 E Main St
Stanely, VA 22851 
*Tel:* 540-778-5601








* CNH - Old Dominion Tr & Eq Co*

4300 Vawter Avenue
Richmond, VA 23222 
*Tel:* 804-329-5387


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Or these.....

* CNH - Rockingham New Holland*

600 W Market St
Harrisonburg, VA 22802 
*Tel:* 540-434-6791








* Brown Motor Parts*

5285 River Rd W
Goochland, VA 23063 USA
*Tel:* (804) 457-4495








* Greenline Service Corp*

11417 Tidewater Trail
Fredericksburg, VA 22408 USA
*Tel:* (540) 373-7520








* James River Equipment Inc*

98 Expo Rd
Fisherville, VA 22939 USA
*Tel:* (540) 337-3057








* Trible Equipment Inc*

8326 Meetze Rd
Warrenton, VA 20187 USA
*Tel:* (540) 347-2880








* Gilbert Implements Inc*

13437 James Madison Hwy
Orange, VA 22960 USA
*Tel:* (540) 672-5141








* Taylor Boyz, Inc.*

4623 Lee Highway
Warrenton, VA 20187 USA
*Tel:* (540) 347-2443








* JAMES RIVER EQUIP-BURKEVILLE*

510 W COLONIAL TRL HWY
BURKEVILLE, VA 23922 
*Tel:* (434)767-5578


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Mike. I deal with a lot of those people but have never seen a can in any of them. I am always looking at the shelves to see if there is anything new but could have missed some. I will look closer. Thanks again. Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I bought a can of Fluid Film today at the local JD dealer.....I am sure they are high....it was $9 and some change. Had to get a little graphite for the planter and saw it down the shelf. I plan on trying it on the disc mowers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

I just bought a case, $95 for 12 cans.


----------

